# Here's a box full :^)



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Sweet! I have done a few African game heads, would love to hunt that ground some day.

Awesome work:darkbeer:.

Which Gunu is that and is that a Heartabeast?

Bob


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

GenesisAlpha said:


> Sweet! I have done a few African game heads, would love to hunt that ground some day.
> 
> Awesome work:darkbeer:.
> 
> Bob


Bob,
Guy who did this work is from Castroville, Tx. (Realistic Taxidermy) and although I'm from N.J. he does almost all of my work...Was the "trip of a lifetime". I'd recommend it to anybody.
Glenn


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

GenesisAlpha said:


> Sweet! I have done a few African game heads, would love to hunt that ground some day.
> 
> Awesome work:darkbeer:.
> 
> ...


That's a blue wildebeest and yes, the red one is a red hartebeest...


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Expensive box!


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

NY911 said:


> Expensive box!


EXPENSIVE box is right...The other side of the coin is they say we'll all be dead in the long run...I think they're right


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

Here they are in my new trophy room...


----------



## Welky (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice trophies. Where were you hunting? I'm trying to organise going over there next year.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

Welky said:


> Nice trophies. Where were you hunting? I'm trying to organise going over there next year.


Hunted in Namibia through Bowhunting Safari Consultants. If you call, Neil will fill you in and make a recommendation...


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks Buckchaser...Room is nothing spectacular but the expense of an addition and taxes on an addition...I'll settle


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

i really want to hunt africa, i think i want to take my deer to that taxidermist though


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

nonamebob said:


> i really want to hunt africa, i think i want to take my deer to that taxidermist though


Bob,
He's done all of my "good" work. I've made the mistake of using another taxi. once (maybe twice...We'll see how this African taxi. comes back) and was sorry. He'll do a great job on pretty much anything you send him. I've never seen anything in his shop that wasn't excellent. And he's a good guy to deal with...


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

These are the latest additions...


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

And this is one of my most prized...A genuine Bushman bow with arrows and a drinking straw (they're in the tube which is the outer layer of a root that has been steamed and the insides removed). Bow and accessories were procured from the Bushman hunter who used them...


----------



## BlCreekTaxdermy (Mar 8, 2011)

Did you request that the Kudu & Gemsbok not have detachable horns ??? 
We give our clients the option of doing the detachable horns on the long horned animals to cut down on crate size. And alot of them do have this done.


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

No, didn't have that option. The ones that came directly from Africa did have the horns detached. Worked out pretty well.


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

Eland is my fav. (pics don't do justice to how massive his shoulders are...Look small in pic.). Friend made the mounting apparatus so I could put him in corner.
You can really see the difference between a good U.S. taxidermist and a African/European one. The Eland, Waterbuck and Warthog are from African Taxi. and don't look anywhere near as natural.


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

very nice


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

nice mounts


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks gents...Every time I go into that room it takes me back...


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Those are some amazing mounts! Congrats on your trophies! That eland is HUGE in the corner!! And great zebra rug too


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks Brain...The entire thing was one of those "life events" (actually two of those "life events"). And to have these animals preserved in the way that they are...I've been blessed, no question about that...


----------

